

Are Vinyls Really Making a Comeback? - techieinafrica
https://soundcloud.com/african-tech-round-up/are-vinyls-really-making-a

======
Errorcod3
I think so, over the last 3-5 years I have seen the market get larger.

Several stores now carry them as well as a lot of bands releasing them for
their new albums.

